# Looking at a 2006 .. the manual trans was replaced 3 times.



## zogy (Apr 25, 2015)

It a sweet looking 2006 with 30,000 miles. The Manual Tans was replaced three times by the dealer (All work done by the dealer 26,500 26,900 and 28,600 I'm gonna call the dealer tomorrow when they open and see what the story is. Just wanted to check with other GTO owners: are there issues with the Manual Trans on these cars? It looks to me like the dealer had no idea what they were doing. Or the previous owner was REALLY picky.
Any thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Tremec 6M*

The tremec 6M trans on the modern GTO is much tougher than any Muncie 4 speed of the past , the real issue is the P.O.S. oem shifter, the issues your talking about could be due to missed shifts, incomplete engagement ETC. 
Jus my .02 cents


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

zogy said:


> It a sweet looking 2006 with 30,000 miles. The Manual Tans was replaced three times by the dealer (All work done by the dealer 26,500 26,900 and 28,600 I'm gonna call the dealer tomorrow when they open and see what the story is. Just wanted to check with other GTO owners: are there issues with the Manual Trans on these cars? It looks to me like the dealer had no idea what they were doing. Or the previous owner was REALLY picky.
> Any thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated.


I had issues with mine, difficult to get into reverse and a crunch sound when going from 1st to 2nd. T-56 transmissions can be very tough (there is a Magnum version but don't know if GTOs come with that) and some go a long way, even raced, before needing work but mine didn't. Part of the reason is the vague and sloppy oem shifter but part was the actual parts inside the transmission being worn out. All I can say is drive the car and see how it shifts for you. If you have problems or hear funny, grinding noises from it, walk away as transmission work is never cheap and not really a DIY project.


----------

